# Rain Shadow 1569 tip



## mdfoster (Sep 1, 2006)

I am planning on 1569 build and saw that the tip is 11/64th's. I am also using Fuji NSG guides and was planning on using a 16mm tip. What tip have yall used on your builds?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Fugi Sic*

12/11.0


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Fuji BMNAT 16/9 - 16/10 - 16/11.


----------



## mdfoster (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks 
I'll take a look at those. Has anybody tried a MNST top?


----------

